# Drift Boat design, DELFTship



## TonyMancuso (Jun 27, 2016)

I'm in the planning and design stages of building my first drift boat. I'm a woodworker by profession. Though I don't expect to be a master boat builder by the end of this project, I've found a free boat design software called DELFTship that I'm hoping will help me grasp the concept. If you are familiar enough with this software to give me some pointers, then you also must know how much my head hurts after staring at this screen all weekend.


----------



## Ron Rupert (Feb 12, 2004)

*Check out Wooden Boat People dot Com*

/westcoastwoodenboats.ning.com

You will get more input on building here

Good luck and have fun.


----------



## kneth (Jul 5, 2005)

Buy two books, Rodger L Fletcher's Drift Boats & River Dories, and John Gardner's The Dory Book. Fletcher's book had all the info I needed to build a shorter version of a Colorado River dory. I built it out of plastic sheets, HDPE, welded together. I transferred the lofted drawings to Rhino 3D, and designed from there. Copy Copy in Frisco printed out the patterns, I spray glued them to the sheet, cut them out with a jig saw, and welded them together. Gardner's book has more wood working info, you will probably want that too. I hit way too many rocks to row a wooden boat. I used to be a decent paddler, but never learned to row.


----------



## jmacn (Nov 20, 2010)

fretwaterlines.blogspot.com 

If you love wooden boats, go deep on Brad's amazing builds!


----------

